# ¿Fuente con voltaje negativo y positivo no dual?



## AnGeLaLvIn (Abr 8, 2013)

Hola que tal, mi pregunta anterior me la cerraron que por no usar el buscador... y la verdad ya busque mucho y no encuentro mi respuesta, espero y no vuelvan a cerrarla..

Tengo un transformador con salida de 9 - 0 - 9.. y tengo que hacer una fuente dual de 0 a +/- 15v pero pues al hacerla solo me daria maximo +/- 10v. con los lm317 y lm337.. y mi pregunta era que si se podia hacer que me diera los +/- 15v que necesito.
Tenia pensado en ponerle un tipo switch (no conmutada!que creo que por esto me cerraron el tema anterior) el cual al activarlo uniera un contacto al circuito del lm317 (voltaje positivo) para obtener un voltaje positivo... y al desactivarlo o activar otro switch, conectara con el circuito del lm337 (voltaje negativo) para obtener 0 a -15...
Nose si me de a entender muy bien :s

Busque mucho en el buscador (valga la redundancia) pero no encontre nada parecido! :s


----------



## chclau (Abr 8, 2013)

Creo que entiendo lo que decis pero lo veo dificil. Una fuente asi tiene tension positiva, negativa y masa. Tendrias que estar conmutando tambien la masa y no estoy seguro que te funcione


----------



## AnGeLaLvIn (Abr 8, 2013)

:S!! o se podria aumentar el voltaje de salida obtenido??... ya que de salida es -10 y +10,,podria aumentarlo a -15 y +15??


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 8, 2013)

No has intentado hacer un elevador de tension en las salidas?


----------



## AnGeLaLvIn (Abr 8, 2013)

Disculpa mi ignorancia pero como haría eso? :S



Mi transformador es con derivación central, pero si omito la derivación me daría mas voltaje de salida negativo y positivo como en el esquema de la pagina: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-doble.htm pero que sea variable  me podrían decir como¿? 
Miren dejare una foto adjunta para que vean de que circuito hablo, pero obvio para manejar el voltaje negativo y positivo serian dos LM's, un LM317 (positivo) y un LM337 (negativo)


----------



## agustinzzz (Abr 8, 2013)

Creo entender lo que intentas hacer...
¿Quisieras poder conectar los "+9" y "-9" del transformador para poder obtener 18-20V y utilizar una llave para alimentar la parte de "+15" o "-15" pero no simultáneamente.

En realidad es innecesario si es lo que intentas hacer porque podrías utilizar la misma fuente y conectar al revés los cables...


----------



## AnGeLaLvIn (Abr 8, 2013)

Amm.. lo que pasa es que tengo que hacer una fuente dual con voltaje positivo y negativo, pero al usar la derivación central me daría máximo 0 a -10 y 0 a +10 (ya que es de 18v de salida) pero necesito que me de 0 a +/-15... entonces por eso no quiero usar la derivación central,, si te fijas en el enlace que puse no utilizan derivación central y hasta aumenta consideradamente el voltaje de salida, lo que busco es hacerla igual como ahí pero que sea variable, como en la imagen que adjunte,,, o sino como decía al principio, que al activar el switch se conecte el circuito del lm337 para voltaje negativo y al desactivarlo el del lm317 que seria el positivo, mira aquí esta otra imagen donde la fuente esta dual con los dos lm's



Miren hice esta fuente en proteus (fuentedual.bmp), al parecer si funciona al simularlo pero mi duda esta en si funcionara físicamente,, otra cosa, la resistencia del lm337t se la cambie de 220 a 75 ohms para que me diera voltaje mayor a -15 ya que si le dejo la de 220 me daba voltaje de -6.84 y no es lo que requiero, mi duda es si no afecta en aver cambiado el valor de la resistencia, y omiti la derivación central para hacerla parecida a esta: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-doble.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2013)

Mira este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/128662/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2013)

Otra solución es que compres un transformador de 12-0-12 ¿no?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 8, 2013)

Amigo, por los datos que expones, puedo decirte que utilices solo los terminales del transformador +9 y -9 por describirlo de una manera y luego rectificas y regulas la tension como una fuente simple. Luego quieres una tension positiva y tambien negativa, NO simultaneas?, pues bien utilizas una llave doble inversora en la salida DC, como comento un compañero.


----------



## tinchusbest (Abr 8, 2013)

Lm555 en modo booster y buck buster y obtenes los 15V


----------



## AnGeLaLvIn (Abr 9, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira este tema:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/128662/



Gracias ! pero lo que pasa es que quiero una fuente regulable no estable :S!



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Otra solución es que compres un transformador de 12-0-12 ¿no?



No tengo mas dinero para comprar otro transformador amigo (





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, por los datos que expones, puedo decirte que utilices solo los terminales del transformador +9 y -9 por describirlo de una manera y luego rectificas y regulas la tension como una fuente simple. Luego quieres una tension positiva y tambien negativa, NO simultaneas?, pues bien utilizas una llave doble inversora en la salida DC, como comento un compañero.



Gracias por responder! La verdad no me molesta si es simultanea o no, con que tenga de 0 a +/-15v regulables me basta  Pero el problema es que no se como obtenerlos y eso de la llave doble inversora creo que es lo que busco pero la verdad apenas empiezo en electrónica y nose mucho de eso, no se como iria conectado:s



tinchusbest dijo:


> Lm555 en modo booster y buck buster y obtenes los 15V



Gracias, pero el lm555 lo reemplazaria por el lm317 y lm337? o como iria conectado? >.<'





Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira este tema:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/128662/



Edito! Gracias! Mira Fogonazo obtuve los mismos valores aplicando el circuito que me indicaste de media onda, pero también le tuve que cambiar la resistencia del LM337 de 220 a 75ohms para obtener los casi 18 volts negativos, asi me vendría mas que bien, pero no influye en nada haberle cambiado el valor de la resistencia?


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 9, 2013)

Hola.

Mira esto.






Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## koin (Abr 9, 2013)

porqué no aprovechas el voltaje pico-pico que entrega  tu transformador que seria Voltaje pico positivo+voltaje pico negativo o sea [(9+9)*√2]*2=50.91V aproximadamente, este circuito te puede servir ya que te da -25v 0v y +25v asi puedes tener tu fuente dual continua a ±15v 
saludos



si hay algo en lo que no me expliqué bien me dices


----------



## chclau (Abr 9, 2013)

Me parece que una solucion simple es agregarle dobladores de tension, lo unico que vas a tener que gastar un poco en capacitores grandes, pero fuera de eso deberia funcionar.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 9, 2013)

koin dijo:


> porqué no aprovechas el voltaje pico-pico que entrega  tu transformador que seria Voltaje pico positivo+voltaje pico negativo o sea [(9+9)*√2]*2=50.91V aproximadamente, este circuito te puede servir ya que te da -25v 0v y +25v asi puedes tener tu fuente dual continua a ±15v
> saludos
> 
> 
> ...







Amigo AnGeLaLvIn, no te compliques la vida, solo necesitas un unico regulador.


----------



## koin (Abr 9, 2013)

A menos  que me equivoque en la salida del transformador, entre las terminales de 9V hay 18 VRMS, o no es asi?


----------



## agustinzzz (Abr 9, 2013)

Pero si no quieres que funcionen simultáneamente, que tiene de malo usar solo un regulador para obtener 0 a 15V y cuando quieras de 0 a -15V le inviertes los cables de alimentación a lo que vayas a alimentar???


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 9, 2013)

El que la pegó mejor es el amigo koin. Usá rectificador de media onda como el dice. Poné condensadores grandes para tener poco ripple y a esas salidas le pones los reguladores. Para que hacerla difícil si se puede hacer fácil. Chau y suerte. Edito: eso es un doblador de tensión de media onda.


----------



## AnGeLaLvIn (Abr 10, 2013)

Hola muchas gracias a todos por responder!  
Intentare hacerla asi como koin me explica para ver los resultados, luego subo una foto en proteus para mostrarselos )
Saludos





koin dijo:


> porqué no aprovechas el voltaje pico-pico que entrega  tu transformador que seria Voltaje pico positivo+voltaje pico negativo o sea [(9+9)*√2]*2=50.91V aproximadamente, este circuito te puede servir ya que te da -25v 0v y +25v asi puedes tener tu fuente dual continua a ±15v
> saludos
> 
> 
> ...



Oie mi única duda es, de cuanto pondré los capacitores¿?


----------



## koin (Abr 10, 2013)

Pues necesitarias unos que soporten mas que 25v, de 35v minimo y en cuanto a la capacidad pues depende de las cargas para las que tengas pensada la fuente yo tengo una fuente similar a la que quieres hacer y utilicé de 4700uF


----------



## AnGeLaLvIn (Abr 10, 2013)

AnGeLaLvIn dijo:


> Hola muchas gracias a todos por responder!
> Intentare hacerla asi como koin me explica para ver los resultados, luego subo una foto en proteus para mostrarselos )
> Saludos
> 
> ...



Edito: Ya hice el circuito con los reguladores asi como me indica KOIN, pero mi duda surge en que si la resistencia que cambie en lm337 de 220 a 82 ohms pueda perjudicar en algo, ya que el lm337 trabaja de 1.25volts a 37 volts negativos, esa es mi única duda 





koin dijo:


> Pues necesitarias unos que soporten mas que 25v, de 35v minimo y en cuanto a la capacidad pues depende de las cargas para las que tengas pensada la fuente yo tengo una fuente similar a la que quieres hacer y utilicé de 4700uF



Mira aquí esta el circuito


----------



## opamp (Abr 10, 2013)

Hola interesante la solución de Koin,....un pero si estás doblando el V tienes que reducir el A en la mitad , para mantener la POTENCIA del trafo.
Me parece que apuesto por la solución de DOSMETROS,....."Señor me equivoque cambieme el trafo por uno de la misma potencia ( igual precio) pero de 15Vac -0- 15Vac para que me regulen los LM y pasen el rizado.


----------



## AnGeLaLvIn (Abr 10, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> Hola interesante la solución de Koin,....un pero siestas doblando el V tienes que reducir el A , para mantener la P del trafo.
> Me parece que apuesto por DOSMETROS,....."Señor me equivoque cambieme el trafo por uno de la misma potencia ( igual precio) pero de 15Vac-0- 15Vac para que me regulen los LM y pasen el rizado.



Hum, no hay devoluciones ni cambios  hno:


----------



## koin (Abr 10, 2013)

No estoy seguro pero  creo que es mejor con la resistencia de 220 y el pot de 5 k


----------



## AnGeLaLvIn (Abr 10, 2013)

koin dijo:


> No estoy seguro pero  creo que es mejor con la resistencia de 220 y el pot de 5 k



Pero al ponerle la resistencia de 220 solo me da -6.85 
y es lo que no entiendo porque, si en el voltaje positivo me da +22.7, en el negativo me debería de dar igual no? 

Edito: Ya esta solucionado KOIN!  el pot que tenia era de 1k y le puse el de 5k y ya funciono perfecto ! Eres un dios 

Entonces si lo paso asi a la tablilla fenólica no debería de darme problemas?
Otra pregunta, Donde le puedo colocar un led donde indique que este encendida y otro donde indique si existe corto o no? Porfas


----------



## koin (Abr 10, 2013)

Ya le cambiaste el pot  a 5k?


----------



## AnGeLaLvIn (Abr 10, 2013)

koin dijo:


> Ya le cambiaste el pot  a 5k?



Ya! ;D 
Entonces si lo paso asi a la tablilla fenólica no debería de darme problemas?
Otra pregunta, Donde le puedo colocar un led donde indique que este encendida y otro donde indique si existe corto o no? Porfas


----------



## koin (Abr 10, 2013)

Un led en cada salida con una resitencia de 1k es suficiente, éste mismo te indicará cuando haya un corto porque se apaga


----------



## AnGeLaLvIn (Abr 10, 2013)

Nuevamente, Eres un dios KOIN  
Me han salvado mi calificación de la Universidad!  
Muchas gracias la verdad a todos por colaborar!  

Saludos!


----------



## opamp (Abr 10, 2013)

Antes de pasarla a la tarjeta definitiva, es recomendable hacerle una prueba de carga, sabemos que es de 15V falta saber cual es el Amperaje , 1A , 1.5A u otro.
Saludos
P.D. : A los trafos no les "gusta" los amperios en un solo sentido (rect de 1/2 onda) y se calientan , ten en cuenta para disminuir la potencia de trabajo.


----------



## AnGeLaLvIn (Abr 10, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> Antes de pasarla a la tarjeta definitiva, es recomendable hacerle una prueba de carga, sabemos que es de 15V falta saber cual es el Amperaje , 1A , 1.5A u otro.
> Saludos
> P.D. : A los trafos no les "gusta" los amperios en un solo sentido (rect de 1/2 onda) y se calientan , ten en cuenta para disminuir la potencia de trabajo.



Hola mira pues mi trafo dice que es de 3 Amp de salida, que me recomiendas hacer¿?


----------



## koin (Abr 10, 2013)

Yo creo que la corriente será la de los reguladores que creo que son de 1 A


----------



## AnGeLaLvIn (Abr 10, 2013)

koin dijo:


> Yo creo que la corriente será la de los reguladores que creo que son de 1 A



Sipi  Maxima corriente es de 1,5 Amp


----------

